# Murray Missile



## F4iGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

Picking up this Murray Missile in a couple weeks. Please help me figure out a year as well I'm in need of the headlamps.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2011)

*murray ser# project*

I recently asked how accurate this Murray Serial Number project list was and was told that there was a new list being worked on. Given that, as per the list I pasted below it is a MO "U" which is a 62'

The missle is a cool looking tanklight bike. I want one.

here is the project listing in part.


*I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year since at least 1949. Most of these bikes up until the early 60's had the serial number stamped on the bottom of the bottom bracket. I have seen the letters MOS stamped on most of these. I ASSUME that they stand for Murray of Ohio Supply. This is usually followed by a - and a single letter. That letter will be the year code. After the year code will be a 2 or 3 digit number that stands for the model number. This excludes bikes built for Sears and Gambles(Hiawatha). Sears bikes had a 502 and Gambles bikes had a WG or a WG and a single digit. Sears bikes then had a 2 - 5 digit number afterwards that stood as the model number and was actually used in there catalogs as the part number. Gambles Hiawathas were the same way. 

F = 49
G = 50
H = 51
I = 52
J = 53
K = 54
L = 55
M = 56
N = 57
P = 58
R = 59
S = 60
T = 61 
U = 62
W = 63
X = 64
Y = 65*


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2011)

Does it have a tanklight? Can't tell in the pic


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2011)

*62 Murray catalog*

here is  a 62 Murray catalog I found.

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_p...ic=000000000000003436&part=000000000000006375

http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000332


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

JD56- Thank you!!! Great Information. This bike is in pretty good overall shape. Nothing a little polishing won't cleanup. I do need a tank light for it! The tank light is completely missing and the wire for the light is hanging loosely off the front of tank. I'll post up more pictures in a couple hours.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2011)

Post the request here, someone has the light cover and guts I'm sure.
I was just in your area Saturday to buy a Metoer Flite from a CL wash DC post. Picked it up for a song. It looks remarkable. Very please with the find. Just needs tubes and tires.
Looking for a boys 26" murray Strato Flite or Fleetline or Sonic Flite next but, the price needs to be right. 
Would settle for a nice Spaceliner. 
Love those late 50's early 60's tanklight middleweights.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

jd56 said:


> here is  a 62 Murray catalog I found.
> 
> http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_p...ic=000000000000003436&part=000000000000006375
> 
> http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_r...eyall=&srkeywords=&srcateg=000000000000000332





Very Cool! Mine has the chrome fenders not painted as they are depicted in the 62 catalog.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

jd56 said:


> Post the request here, someone has the light cover and guts I'm sure.
> I was just in your area Saturday to buy a Metoer Flite from a CL wash DC post. Picked it up for a song. It looks remarkable. Very please with the find. Just needs tubes and tires.
> Looking for a boys 26" murray Strato Flite or Fleetline or Sonic Flite next but, the price needs to be right.
> Would settle for a nice Spaceliner.
> Love those late 50's early 60's tanklight middleweights.




Nice Find, I also saw those on craigslist but I found mine while i was on vacation in the Midwest. It's sitting at a friends house now and I'll be picking it up next month to start cleaning it. I also got this thing for a song


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

*More pictures*

Still looking for the tank lights, anyone have anything available??


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 25, 2011)

Love these bikes, heres a pre red grips and x53 style pedals pic of my 66 missle.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 29, 2011)

barkeep said:


> love these bikes, heres a pre red grips and x53 style pedals pic of my 66 missle.




that's awesome!!


----------

